# Can whisking hurt/stop fermentation?



## abefroman (Jan 15, 2011)

Can whisking hurt/stop fermentation?

I had this going again, pretty good, with small bubbles, so I whisked some O2 in hard, for 2+ minutes to give it some extra umph, but now fermentation basically stopped.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 15, 2011)

How much whiskey did you add?


----------



## abefroman (Jan 15, 2011)

Nevermind it started up again....lazy yeast!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 15, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> how much whiskey did you add?



roflmao


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2011)

What it does is release a lot of the C02 thats in the wine making it not bubble as much for a few minutes or even hours but its still fermenting just as much as it was. It only helps a fermentation!


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2011)

haha he beat up the yeast..Now its running away


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 16, 2011)

lol sounds like the jose cuevo cookies! Drank Whiskey for 2 min+ , woke up in a puddle of "skeeter" pee and couldn't figure out why i had a whisk in my hands! Lmao


----------

